# How common are the CZ 75B handguns?



## avigar (Jan 13, 2012)

Just wondering how common are the CZ 75B's in the handgun community? There's not that many local dealers that tend to carry or have them in their display cases. I know that they're imported, but are they that hard to get or hardly in demand? I'm sort of leaning towards the stainless steel models. Most online dealers tend to have them on backorder status. Also, how do the CZ's rate compared to the other brands? I'm looking for info in terms of ease of ownership, problems/maintenance issues, lack of replacement parts, etc.


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

I know a couple of people that have them. The guys I know that have them and the people I have talked to that have them seem to really like them. I haven't heard of them having any problems or maintenance issues. I will talk to them and see what they say. Venturing just off what I have heard they are really good guns. But that is just what I have heard. Of course from what I have read about them and stuff I am going to say that it is true.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

They are very common and have a superb reputation.

My CZ 75B Compact.










My CZ 85 Combat










Wonderful guns IMHO

:smt1099


----------



## Roverhound (Feb 21, 2012)

That 85 is dead sexy.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

@ Roverhound


Thank you and it shoots a good as it looks.

:smt1099


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

Very good quality guns. They are not as common as Glock or S&W, but they aren't terribly rare. They are typically quite accurate and reliable. The 75 series has a .22 conversion that is extremely good as well (Kadet Kit).
I have a CZ75BD which has been 100% reliable.
FWIW, they are a decent value these days. It was much better before the govt turned our currency into monopoly money.
CZ also owns Dan Wesson. Dan Wesson 1911s are some of the best of the "off the rack" 1911s.


----------



## ronmail65 (Jan 18, 2011)

There will be one more 75BD out there when I get mine! 

I agree with the OP. I've seen very few CZ75s at LGSs and at the range. But everything I read and everyone I speak has very positive things to say about these guns. I've handled a few 75Bs before -- love the grip and the weight/balance. I've also shot a 75 P01 and a Tangfolio Witness (a CZ75 copy). By all accounts and my experience, I'm expecting a very positive experience with the 75BD.


----------



## John2393 (Feb 19, 2012)

Really nice guns. Unique slides (rides on the inside of the frame rather than hugging the frame) comfortable as can be, de burred at the factory, accurate, and relatively inexpensive. Tangfolio/ witness are nice as well. Cheaper too, but i dontk.ow if the mfg quality is the same. Never shot a witness. Ive only shot a CZ 97-45 cal that i rented when i was shopping for a new 45. (Wound up with a 1911..another story, another time) but yeah theyre pretty common and really nice. Im pretty sure hogue makes after market grips for them, and they make specific holsters for 75s and the whole 9 yards.


----------



## larryh1108 (Nov 5, 2009)

I have 2 CZ75 compacts, both with the alloy frames. The 9mm is the PCR and the .40S&W is the 40P. Both are dead nuts reliable, accurate and they both handle recoil better than any other handgun I own. I believe the slide inside the frame design helps with the accuracy and recoil. If you never shot one, try one out. If you do you will buy one on the spot.


----------



## krunchnik (Nov 27, 2011)

Parts are readily available from a few suppliers including the CZ Factory Store,also many different other suppliers.They are very customizable.CZ Custom Shop for one markets quite a few different accesories,trigger kits,springs and what not.I really like my 75B Duotone.


----------



## matt_the_millerman (Dec 6, 2011)

My boss just got a 75B stainless, after me bragging about CZ pistols for over a month. One thing though, he now wishes he would've got the nickel finish. The stainless is UNBELIEVABLY shiny, almost like chrome. Prob just needs a good cleaning, I've read they come super oiled up but it didn't feel that oily. I had to agree with him that it seems abit much. Think we're gonna go shoot it this weekend, I can't wait. I'm a huge fan of the duo tone, I will own one some day soon.


----------



## John2393 (Feb 19, 2012)

Does he want it SHINIER? Or is it too shiny? I dont think i unserstood. I can tell you how to make them (stainless that is) shinier. Like a mirror if you want. Or, using the same tool how to dull it a bit.


----------



## matt_the_millerman (Dec 6, 2011)

We thought it was too shiny, he just read over the weekend that its a polished SS.


----------



## ronmail65 (Jan 18, 2011)

Delete this post


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

CZ's are not as common as some of the brands you see everywhere. However they are very popular and reliable. I own more then one. I carry one daily and I compete with a different one. I have one on my bedstand and another in the locker that I shoot quite often. They are worth finding if you can't find one at your LGS ask him to get one or extend your search. I recomend CZ to everyon who asks and I own many different brands of handgun.

RCG


----------

